# Dankung scales issue



## Highpockets (Sep 20, 2018)

Well one of my Dankung slingshots scales fell off and I was easily able to seperate the other scale from the frame as well. The " fix " involved cleaning off all the failed epoxy, then gluing 3/8" dowels into the holes in one of the scales, re-assembled the sling untill the dowels were set, then I epoxied that scale to the frame untill it setup.

Next I mixed up a larger batch of epoxy and poured it into the frame, then using a fine brush spread some epoxy on the other scale and then clamped it up to dry. Back in business!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Well done.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

That is the reason why version of G10 scale is more expensive.


----------



## Highpockets (Sep 20, 2018)

Got one of those models as well, really solid unit.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Sometimes it is best to do the fix and be done with it and know the fix is done well. Good to go!!


----------



## slingitgood (Oct 3, 2018)

that is eye candy :banana:

sometimes I wake up Grumpy other times I let her sleep


----------

